

Video transcoding, resizing, cropping and manipulating made easy - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/video_transcoding_resizing_cropping_and_manipulating_made_easy

======
orlyb
More and more sites and apps include user uploaded videos, which raise new
challenges for web and mobile developers. This article describes how to
transcode, convert, resize, crop and manipulate videos to best match the
graphic design of your application on any device, browser and resolution. All
video processing takes place in the cloud.

